# mit sql-befehl tabelle erstellen



## siegpes (12. September 2005)

hallo!

mit diesem befehl kann ich eine tabelle mit dem namen test und den spalten test1 und test2 erstellen.

DoCmd.RunSQL "CREATE TABLE test (test1 INT, test2 TEXT);"

mit welchen befehl kann ich eine tabelle mit einem variablen namen erstellen?

möchte den befehl ausführn und dann soll er mich nach dem namen fragen oder umgekehrt dass ich einen namen eingebe und er mir eine tabelle erzeugt!

lg siegpes


----------



## ronaldo84 (12. September 2005)

Das ist aber mehr VB oder?

Probier es mal mit 

```
Dim bla As String
bla = "Hallo"
DoCmd.RunSQL " Create TABLE " & bla & " (test1 int, test2 int)"
```
War es das?


----------



## siegpes (12. September 2005)

danke ja funktioniert

möchte aber dass er mir den namen von einem ungebundene textfeld übernimmt!

habe ein formular wo ein ungebundenes textfeld ist und wenn ich dort einen namen eintrage und dann auf den buttn klicke soll er mir eine tabelle mit dessen namen erzeugen

lg


----------



## ronaldo84 (12. September 2005)

Das ist doch wirklich nicht so schwer oder?

Du musst dann nur die Variable "bla" mit z.B. Me.Textfeld1 ersetzen.
Hier als code

```
DoCmd.RunSQL " Create TABLE " & Me.Textfeld1 & " (test1 int, test2 int)"
```
Dabei musst du aber beachten wie dein Textfeld heißt. Okay?
Zur erklärung:
Me. ist dabei der Zugriff auf das Formular. Du könntest auch den Namen des Formulare und dann den . plus textfeld machen. Ich mache es aber immer so.


----------



## siegpes (12. September 2005)

ja jetzt geht´s!

gnau soetwas habe ich gesucht!

eine kleine frage habe ich noch!

möchte die erste spalte also test1 einen autowert
test2 zahl das ist int
test3 einen text

was sind die "kürzl" für autowert und text?

danke

lg siegpes


----------



## ronaldo84 (12. September 2005)

Das weiß ich nihct genau. Aber bei Text gibt es entweder "Text" oder "long text" unt bei dem Autowert ist es glaub ich autoincrement. Schau einfach mal bei google.


----------

